# GA offroading



## jeff1048 (Feb 20, 2009)

does anybody know any spots in the north atlanta and up area that would be good for mudding/off roading

powerlines ext. doesnt have to be a legal spot


----------



## sewer hog (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucas road in dallas, hwy 61 and dabbs bridge rd, big ole power line you can ride for days


----------



## Incawoodsman (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya, Lucas rd. is great, I broke my ribs on a motorcycle there one day, it can get pretty technical in some areas.

    There has been a lot of police activity down their lately, so I stay away from there now.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Feb 20, 2009)

Go to sloppy joes in commerce 10 dollars a day dont have to worry about the law the web site is Sloppyjoesmuddbog.com


----------



## huskyduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Beasley Knob in Blairsville Ga.
Tellico near Murphey Nc.
Morris Mtn in Ala.

For more info about many other areas go to .....

http://www.southernjeeps.org/phpbb/


----------



## cj5 buggy (Feb 21, 2009)

jeff1048 said:


> does anybody know any spots in the north atlanta and up area that would be good for mudding/off roading
> 
> powerlines ext. doesnt have to be a legal spot



YES IT DOES HAVE to be LEGAL...

one of the reason our sport of off-roading is going away.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 21, 2009)

there is a spot east of atlanta called durhamtown plantation. It is big for atv riding but they recently opened up an area for trucks,jeeps and that sort of thing. You can probably find out more about it at www.durhamtown.com
I know they have some extreme areas such as rock crawling and all that but im sure there is a beginner area too..lol


----------



## Ogeechee (Feb 22, 2009)

River Rock ORV is a great place, too.

http://www.riverrockorv.com/


----------



## Alexander (Feb 24, 2009)

J-19 in Jasper, the pic from my avatar is from there. You could also try Upper Sweetwater out off hwy 20 going towards cartersville but from what I hear the law is cracking down out there pretty hard, a guy i know got arrested out there last week.


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 25, 2009)

If you go to Lower or Upper Sweat Water (Lower is the bad one), Lucas, or Big Tower go ahead and have some one on stand by with your bail money and dont plan on getting your truck back until after your court date. Go to legal spots that way we will still beable to do this years from now.


----------



## Mel (Feb 25, 2009)

Some Mud Bogs...
www.redmuddrodeo.com
www.gamudbogging.com
And there's one in Yorkville we're going to the first Saturday in March, the 7th.  Not sure if they have a website, but will post details closer to the date.



Here's a buncha link I found on another site...

http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/rec/orv_info.htm <--Lots of 4WD trails all over GA

http://www.morrismountainorv.com/ <--1 Hour 45 Mimutes from Atlanta

http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/rec/ohv/rocky-flats.shtml <--1 Hour 45 Minutes from Atlanta

http://www.choccoloccomountain.com/ <-- 2 Hours from Atlanta

http://www.riverrockorv.com/ <--2 Hours from Atlanta

http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/rec/ohv/beasley.shtml <--2 Hours from Atlanta

http://www.wheelininthecountry.com/ <--2 Hours 15 Minutes from Atlanta

http://www.grayrockorv.com/ <--2Hours 45 Minutes from Atlanta

http://www.mountainsideoffroadpark.com/ <-- 2 Hours 45 Minutes from Atlanta

http://www.tellico4x4.com/tellico-in...ee1d9098702018 <--3 hours from Atlanta

http://www.gulchesorvpark.com/ <--3 Hours from Atlanta

http://www.coalcreekohv.com/ <--3 Hours 45 Minutes from Atlanta

http://www.goldenmountainohvpark.com/ <--4 Hours from Atlanta

http://www.woolysoffroad.com/ <--4 Hours 15 Minuts from Atlanta

http://www.chinquipinoffroad.com/ <--5 Hours from Atlanta

http://www.sfwda.org/trails/uwharrie/index.html <--5 and a half hours from
Atlanta


----------

